# What is this thing-a-ma-bob?



## Radarguy (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
I picked up a cigar box at a tool show for $5 full of interesting items like a working dial indicator, miscellaneous indicator holding devices, a 1x2x3 block, a couple of beam type parallels and this thing.  Its the only thing in the box I could not identify.  Can anyone?  The top part looks like a radius gage but if it is how is it used.  The machining is top notch.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 10, 2013)

How about a couple more pictures from different angles.  What are the approximate dimensions of it?

Does the tail sticking out the left look like it was clamped in a tool post?


----------



## Flammable_Solid (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like part of an old vernier caliper to me.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 10, 2013)

Flammable_Solid said:


> Looks like part of an old vernier caliper to me.




And the part to the left would be the movable jaw.??


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Sep 10, 2013)

It looks to me like it came off of a vernier height gauge. The part sticking out is where the scribe would attach. Like the gauge in the back in this photo, except with a removable scribe like the one in front.


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 10, 2013)

That is definitely a go. Off of a vernier height gage.


----------



## awander (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like it's the movable piece from a Starrett 454.



I could use the thumbscrew, if you don't want it.


----------



## Radarguy (Sep 11, 2013)

You guys are tops!  That is what it is.  I had not noticed the shaft slots in the top part but that is exactly what it is.  Just missing one screw and the ruler!
I will see if I have anything else to stump you guys with.
Thanks,
Russell


----------

